
Bringing WebVR to Everyone with the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update - vyrotek
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2017/10/10/bringing-webvr-everyone-windows-10-fall-creators-update/
======
kozak
Reminds me of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRML](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRML)

